# Cryptek's Log



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,492++

Awoke from hibernation today. Joints feel a little creaky, but otherwise all functions appear to be in order. Was dreaming about the time my leg was damaged and I had to hop everywhere until I could repair it. Not that much of a hassle in reality, but a rather dull dream to be having for sixty million years. All my stuff has shifted a few inches to the left of where I left it, but I guess that's tectonic shift for you. 

Took a walk around the tomb complex to see who else was awake, pretty much just me and the scarabs for the time being. Spyders looked like they stopped functioning approximately four thousand two hundred and twenty six years ago due to a system error. I've penciled in to give them a look over sometime in the next eighty years if time permits. Something seems odd about the main audience chamber. I double checked the command protocols, sleeper routines and backup files, and about 80% of all systems are still functioning. Not sure what we've lost yet, but once the rest of the system gets into gear I'll soon figure it out. 

I'm glad I set my own hibernation routine independent of the rest of this place. 

Oh, took a look outside as well. Sky's blue. Could have sworn it was purple when we went under... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,493++

Startup systems are underway. The Immortals are awakening relatively efficiently, moreso than the lychguard at least. Backup power generation for the lychguard quarter wasn't starting up, so I went to investigate. Found the whole section underneath a magma current, systems are irreparable. May still be able to recover the lychguards' bodies, but they aren't going to be, well, themselves. At all. I anticipate His Majesty will be rather pissed off when he wakes up. 

Also noticed the hangar was a bit dusty. Most likely because of the spyders going defunct as I mentioned earlier, but after a few test runs they all seem to be still working bar one of the ghost arcs. Penciled in to look for a spare power cell, estimated time within the next two centuries. Also noticed that magma flow had run underneath the chamber and cooked the automated systems. Most are easy enough to reprogram, but the blades are worthless now. Yet another thing to piss off our grand overlord... 

Which reminds me, I need to check up on the warrior legions. I don't remember reading a signal from that section of the complex... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,494++

Warrior systems are functioning, but the link upload to my main terminal is fried by magma. I've decided it's probably a good thing we woke up when we did. Another century or two and we could have all been lost to this damn lava. I'll be glad when everyone's up and we can move to the secondary headquarters. 

His Majesty's subroutines have started up, and his court is starting to stir as well. Bunch of pretentious tightasses, I am not looking forward to this. Since they refused to hire more than one cryptek, this whole clusterfuck of a situation is going to be pinned on me, and it's gonna take forever to fix. And that's in between all their dick waving and whining as well. All the memories are starting to come back, and it's always inane crap like "Why is his staff taller" or "make my face gold" or some such crap. 

I'm starting to wish the royal chambers had collapsed rather than the lychguard. Oh well. I've got a few squads of immortals running around on cleaning duty so at least the place won't look like a total disaster when the masters turn up and pretend they care about all the necrons that didn't get to wake up. 

I've got half a mind to bring out all the tesseract vaults and see what's in them. I'm sure we had a Nightbringer shard in one of them, but I'm also just now remembering that none of the damn things were labeled. With any luck there might be some living things up on the planet surface we can test them out on. Must remember to take my engraver so I can mark what's in each cube. 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving this.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Love it :grin2:!


----------



## Knighty (Feb 28, 2017)

A cool read to be sure, never really read anything from the necron perspective before pretty interesting keep it up man!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,495++

Went back to the throne room to pretty it up before His Majesty's arrival. Something still feels different about the place but I still can't quite figure it out. Gathered all the tesseract vaults as well for later sorting, there were six in total. For some reason I'm not sure if there used to be seven, but I'll worry about that later. 

Finally got the systems to start up the tomb blades functional again, will need to screen the warriors to find suitable pilots. I remember a proposal I made before the sleep to install immortals on them instead of warriors, but I never could find a volunteer. Reminded me of another proposal I had to expand immortal command frameworks but His Majesty was pretty adamant that I not make his soldiers too smart. He should be exercising that kind of paranoia about his own court. 

I've tried placing automated chronometron relays around to slow the magma flow around the place, but scarabs and immortals keep getting caught in them during their patrols. There's no way I'm going to reprogram every single patrol protocol so for the time being I'll just have to fish them out over the course of my own errands. My staff needs recharging after just a few days being active so I have nothing to do for the next two hours anyway. Perhaps I'll go see to those spyders after all... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Knighty (Feb 28, 2017)

God dammit i want more!, i want to wait so the whole things there but at the same time keep reading as it comes out


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,496++

Got the spyders working again. Everything seems fine except for one whose internal map has fallen out of calibration. Now it thinks everything is roughly two meters further east and keeps bumping into walls. It'll take a fair bit of doing to re-calibrate it, so for now I've just named it Clunk and hung a caution sign on it. 

All the immortals started converging on the audience chamber. The protocols make them do this whenever there's a royal or a noble there, so if I had to guess I'd say His Majesty or his court or maybe all of them are preparing for their first assembly. Gonna try and steer clear of this one and hope to get some more errands done before they remember that I exist and start demanding things. 

Two of my chronometron relays have failed since yesterday. Did some investigating and found out that we have a flayer infestation. They're crafty if they've managed to stay hidden for this long, but if the court finds out they'll lose their minds. Some of them literally, especially if the virus gets a foothold here. I'll need to see about procuring some canoptek wraiths if I can book a trip to the next tomb complex over. Spyders can handle the flayers but they're just not fast enough to catch them, especially with Clunk tipping off everything around him before he even gets close... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> It'll take a fair bit of doing to re-calibrate it, so for now I've just named it Clunk and hung a caution sign on it.


:rofl:


----------



## Knighty (Feb 28, 2017)

Serpion5 said:


> Everything seems fine except for one whose internal map has fallen out of calibration. Now it thinks everything is roughly two meters further east and keeps bumping into walls. It'll take a fair bit of doing to re-calibrate it, so for now I've just named it Clunk and hung a caution sign on it.


:grin2: Clunk's the real hero of this story already i can feel it. #MakeClunkGreatAgain


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,497++

Well it finally happened. Court had their first assembly and I finally figured out what was wrong with the throne room. Turns out the throne had gone missing and none of the immortals knew which way to face. In hindsight it was rather obvious that it wasn't there, but generally I only look at the power systems and change light bulbs in that chamber. And the chamber is huge. It's not as though I have throne checking duty. I hate getting yelled at for things that have nothing to do with me. "Whar's me throne" he cries, and I'm all like "I dunno man, maybe the scarabs ate it." Well... They are programmed to feed as necessary to maintain themselves. 

And that's not even the worst of it. The third lord from the top, can never remember his name, started having a whine about his command barge not working. I swear the thing was functioning perfectly when I went through the hangar the other day. If I had any real authority I'd bar him from operating anything more complex than a hyperphase sword, but knowing my luck he'd still find a way to do something stupid. So now I have a missing possibly eaten throne to find and a barge to fix, all on top of fixing Clunk's head parts and convincing His Majesty that we need to move pretty much everything to a less magma ridden location. 

Oh I hope to all logic that nobody has any run ins with the flayers... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,498++

After most of a day searching through protocol backlogs, seems apparent that the scarabs did in fact eat the throne. As well as two night scythes, a bunch of spare parts for command barges and that missing tesseract vault I wasn't sure about. Not sure what happened to the c'tan shard inside that thing, but it isn't tearing its way around here so I guess it's either dead or just flew off somewhere. So now building a throne has been added to my list of errands. 

I should just put a chronometron network around the whole place, freeze time and get everything done before they can pile more things on for me to worry about. Or I'd love to, but my pay won't cover things that fancy. On the plus side, my staff is finally functioning at full capacity so I should be able to get things done quicker than before. 

As much as I would like to get the throne over and done with, I need to get a head start on this flayer issue first. I'm gonna need to update the sensor arrays, since flayers only tend to hang around when there are living beings present. Haven't got wind of anything down here, which means there's probably something on the surface. His Majesty will likely declare a crusade against whatever's up there when he finds out, and if war breaks out it will be impossible to stop them from noticing the flayers around. There must be a more discreet solution. I'm gonna have to go up there, capture something to use as bait and stick it under a rigged net or something... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,499++

So after a quick scout around up on the surface, turns out there's humans up there. I don't remember these things being around before we went to sleep, but then again it has been sixty millions years or so. I captured one, probed its memories and did a quick physical exam. Forgot how disgusting flesh things were, but it's exactly the sort of creature that the flayers would come here for. So I took it to a secluded section of the complex and left it in a containment field with temporal snares set at intervals in the corridors leading to it. With any luck I'll get rid of at least some of the flayers that have been hanging around. 

This has at least freed me up to take care of some other things. I managed to scrap one of the older ghost arcs and use the materials to make His Majesty a nice big throne, and with the extra materials I put together three more for when the other dinguses in the court inevitably ask for new thrones for themselves. At least they're somewhat nicer to me for a while when they want something. But even at their worst they're not too bad really. I think what happened last time they tried to fire a cryptek kind of put them off getting too full of themselves. They never did find out what happened to the sixth lord of the court, but it got me some bigger living quarters. 

On that note, His Majesty is utterly refusing to relocate to a new homeworld. I keep telling him the magma situation is getting worse, and he keeps just telling me to fix it. I don't have the resources to reconfigure a planet's geothermic reactions and tectonic plate shift, so that leaves me having to perform one temporary fix after another. It's frustrating. 

Oh, and Clunk knocked over a rack of tesla carbines and electrocuted seventeen immortals. So now I have that to deal with too... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Knighty (Feb 28, 2017)

Clunk had an extremely good reason for it i'm sure, maybe they were giving you a dirty look and he was defending you XD


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

k:, keep it up :grin2:!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,500++

A sizeable earthquake collapsed part of the hangar today and left two ghost arks ruined. I'll be able to fix them eventually, but for the time being I'm just using what's left of them to prop up a section of the hangar from collapsing further. His Majesty wasn't happy, and said he expected a more elegant solution than that. I told him I'd be happy to, but he'd need to put more immortals at my command. He said my solution was fine. 

One of the lords has been pestering me almost nonstop for upgrades to his armour and inbuilt weapons systems. I keep telling him I really don't have the time, and he keeps asking me if I'm ready yet after barely an hour has passed. You'd think existing for a few hundred million years would do a thing or two for a person's patience, but you'd be wrong. He's asking me to build him a newer fancier body. I really don't wanna do it. I mean I really really don't wanna do it, but when he started persistently checking up on me in my lab it got to me. So I stuck a cape and a crown on a spare immortal chassis and hung it in a suspension field, told him I was working on it and said I'd let him know when it's done. He's left me alone since then, but now he's going around bragging about his upcoming new body. This is gonna lead to a flood of demands from the rest of the court, I just know it. 

My flayer traps have caught about fifteen flayers so far. I'm not really sure what to do with them yet, so for now I'm just leaving them in frozen time pockets until I can find a suitable world to release them back into the wild. This is why I need wraiths, so I can send them on scouting forays and track down worlds that still have eldar living on them. Flayers would love living on a planet where they can prey on those pompous bastards... 

++Entry Ended++


----------



## Knighty (Feb 28, 2017)

I need moar dammit, i must know what happens to my beloved Clunk!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

++Cryptek's Log, Entry no. 12,554,775,501++

So Braggy McBragface has finally gotten to me after asking me one too many times when his new body would be ready. Figuring that there wouldn't be a long term solution until his mind was in a new body, I told him it was ready. Transferred his mind into a scarab. I'm sure he's pretty pissed off, but since his new body is slaved to subroutines under my command, he can't really do much except clean the dust off the floor and shelves. Now and then he headbutts my foot. I've renamed him Clink and made a note to re-assign him to the scarab hive in Clunk's rear next chance I get. I doubt anyone else in the court will miss him. 

Another eleven flayers are sitting in temporal snares awaiting relocation, but I still can't get enough free time to scout for a new planet for them. If worse comes to worse I'll just make a quick flight through the Dolmen Gate and toss them wherever. That place is confusing so I doubt they'll find their way back and if we're all lucky they'll find some eldar to follow home instead. 

His Majesty demanded I awaken the monoliths. I told him doing that would give away a huge energy signature and likely attract the attention of any number of nearby hostile forces. He still doesn't know that there are damn humans on the surface, and I haven't had time to analyze their technology levels yet. But he doesn't care. I swear sometimes it's as though royalty and childish petulance go hand in hand. I'm gonna try and stall for a day or two before I start the awakening process so I can get a better look at what's up there, but I already have a bad feeling about this...

++Entry Ended++


----------

